# Need a sound & light kit for Munster House?



## steve123

Take a look. Starling tech is working on this kit.


Spooky House Light and Sound Effect kit.
All lighting produced Bright by energy efficient LEDs.
Features:
All effects are initialized in a realistic manner.
Lightning and Thunder Effect. Realistic lightning to thunder clap.
Fire breathing Dragon with lit eyes and fire as well as ROAR effect.
Howling wind Effect.
Flashing science experiment Light for upper portion of the house.
Extra pigtail provided for steady interior lighting.


Some soldering required.
Runs on 9v battery.
(The only solder required would be to add the leds to the wires coming from the board...the board and all it's components are already hooked up. and, to attach the LEds..you could twist and heat shrink the connections and never need to worry about soldering...)

Here is a short vid of the effects, click the pick.

Let me or Stan know if you are interested, so far only two are ready to go.

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

I might be (though I still need to get the house model). What would the cost be?


----------



## steve123

It's still in R&D but projected price was around $80.00

Steve


----------



## steve123

The Spookyhouse kit fits nicely in
the house footprint.
It will fit inside the house, or go underneath if you are doing a base.









I'll post some build pics as it goes... this would have been a great kit for decal guys to do some carpets or wall paper..but I figure they are no longer doing current stuff..

Steve


----------



## steve123

I'm knocking together a base, but I'll have test pics of the lighted house very soon









Steve


----------



## kdaracal

Coolness.


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## steve123

Thanks guys!!

Here's a test vid:
The kit is just taped in nothing is glued yet, I only used a few of the available interior and lightning lights...
I'm not happy with the red cupola light (it's designed to be one of the scary science lights and be blue or violet)





Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

Looks good! I agree on the red light. Looks like there is a fire up there. The LED for Spot's roar would look cool flickering from the bottom windows near the front door to look like you see the fire inside. Very cool though.


----------



## steve123

Thanks! where to put spot is foremost on my mind..








*After* weathering.. were gonna take this cutesy- wootsy house from Doris Day....to _*Deus Irae*_!!!

stay tuned..

Steve


----------



## steve123

Moebius included die cut tranlucent window inserts..they are very cool!









Steve


----------



## steve123

Opus, ODG studios is working on a base..they will have a cool place for Spot...and his tail..lol
I'm still weathering..but now I can start adding the lights to see how they look through the kit's window inserts..









Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Fantastic job with the lighting! Can't wait to see the Base and the 
spot for Spot:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Opus Penguin

Yeah, can't wait to see what they do with Spot ... LOL that will be cool. By the way what base color, and what colors for weathering are you using. Yours looks good!


----------



## steve123

Thanks Guys! 

I was looking at the paint I used and it's all krylon...!!?
(I normally don't use it much on plastic)

I shot everything in white primer, then ruddy brown for the bricks, taupe for the wood, and leather brown for the roof.

I'm using acrylic for the washes and misting the house with various greys.

















Steve


----------



## steve123

All the parts are on, I'm waiting for Paul's PE set to show up.
needs more weathering...









Steve


----------



## mcdougall

This Light and Sound kit is awesome, the base sounds Great...anyone going to make Munster figures at this incredibly small scale?
Mcdee


----------



## steve123

There are thousands of HO scale figures out there..some from the 1900s in formal attire with a simple repaint might do the trick.

Steve


----------



## steve123

New vid..lights are still just taped in, but the house is soo much creepier!!..lol











Steve


----------



## steve123

I'm dialing in the lighning..





Steve


----------



## steve123

Here are some shots of the build:









The only mods needed to add the sound and light kit are some holes for the wires and the switch


















Steve


----------



## steve123

The PE set for the house just arrived from Cult..very fast shipping BTW!
it's really cool! Paul and Brad have done an excellent job..I'll have pics tonight.

Steve


----------



## steve123

This PE set is a must have..it's really nice..

































Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Wow !!! That's a Great addition:thumbsup:
Looking Very Coooooool :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## steve123

Thanks Denis!..getting spookier..










Steve


----------



## kdaracal

Killer build, my friend!


----------



## steve123

Thanks Pal!..This kit is a hoot..you need one.
here is a sneak peek at ODG's direction with the base for the munster house..









Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

This will be very cool!! How will Spot's "fire" LED work with this since this is his back end. Would this be coming out the back of the house so the fire can still reflect inside? Also is there a time frame when this base will be available, and will it accommodate the fence you show above? Any idea what it will cost? Sorry for the questions ... as you can see I am very interested in all of this. I have the house and the extra fence/photo-etch but haven't started yet. In the new year I would like to get the sound board and base too.


----------



## steve123

It's ok to ask stuff..lolThat's what this post is about
I'm wondering about where the head comes out too..I'll ask ODG again.
The base is being desigined to work with the Munster house PE set so, it will dovetail
ETA on availability?..I'll have the first one cast in a few weeks.. To show everybody, then after he dials it in?..not sure yet, but it will still be cold outside..lol
As I know more, so will you. 
The PE set is a little challenging but _verry_ cool..take a look at the weathervane..








Now the PE version:


----------



## steve123

Working on the trees....










Steve


----------



## steve123

This diorama-a-rama stuff is a ball to do...









Steve


----------



## steve123

Still adding stuff and arranging trees..










Steve


----------



## steve123

Getting closer..I haven't done any light blocking on the roof seams..but the model goes together very well!









Steve


----------



## liskorea317

steve123 said:


> Getting closer..I haven't done any light blocking on the roof seams..but the model goes together very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Looks great! I need one of them!


----------



## steve123

Here are some pics of the "dragon shaped light holder" I built...lol

















ANNNND..here are pics (early ones) of the Munster House base that ODG is doing!








































It really has the Aurora feel I think!
Steve


----------



## Dirt

The base looks really cool! Any idea when and where they'll be available?

Kudos to you, steve123,your build is fantastic! It looks like you could offer us, (mainly me), some very useful building tips. 

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## steve123

Don't have a time yet, Ernie...
Thanks for the kind words! Any info/ tips you need send me a PM or e mail..I'll reply same day. Or post questions here..of course

The base will be available soon..as I know more I'll let you guys know...

Steve


----------



## hpiguy

As someone just getting into Moebius stuff, what does ODG stand for?


----------



## Paulbo

Not sure what ODG stands for other than ODG Studios, an aftermarket manunfacturer.


----------



## steve123

Thanks Paul...yup, sorry ODG Studios is working on the munster base...no new info yet. Cult TV will be the release and purchase site for the base.

It's 14 degrees here and I've been making a big pot of Carroll Shelby Chilli..
Haven't looked at the boards in hours...

Steve


----------



## steve123

A copy of the base should be here by Saturday.

Pics as soon as it arrives..

Steve


----------



## steve123

Just got a call from Dan at ODG the base kit with the tree and spot will be here for pics and a build on Thursday...I promise!!...or he did ..lol

Steve


----------



## steve123

Base is here!!
it's really nice..more surface detail than showed in early pics.
The tree and spot are molded in white resin on a very thin wafer.

























More pics tonight.

Steve


----------



## steve123

Here is spot:








Steve


----------



## TAY666

Wow.
Very nice!


----------



## steve123

Thanks!!

Here are some more pics...I got quite a bit done today.

















The white on the tree is the resin..it goes into primer in the morning...

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

Man! How did you do the dead leaves effect on the roof? That looks cool.


----------



## steve123

Thanks, it's from JTT Scenery products. call #95089 chopped dried leaves.
I've been painting the base and the tree today.

































Now I'll add leaves and shrubs to the base to match the house.

Steve


----------



## Paulbo

Looking good, Steve!


----------



## steve123

Thanks Paul! Base is about done..messed with the Lightning lights this aft, click on the pic to see the vid.







[/URL][/IMG]

Steve


----------



## Dirt

Wow! Looks *great*, Steve!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Opus Penguin

Got a House kit waiting on this. Looking good!


----------



## steve123

Thanks guys!
I buried the lightning lights in the base today..vid in a bit...

Here is the base with the lights installed:





Steve


----------



## steve123

I installed a fiber optic porch light and here is a shot of the base with the lightning lights glued in.


















It will be all finished tonight or tomorrow!

Steve


----------



## rtbeuke

Boy Steve, I didn't think I would ever want to build one of these, but after seeing yours, which is absolutely fantastic, I may have to get one and the base.


----------



## steve123

Thank you, that's really nice to hear.
I understand, walking around in a hobby shop, the house kits don't really get a guy's blood up. But once you build a house..it's so much fun you start looking around for other house kits to do. Ask me how I know..lol

I had so much fun building the Munster house.. I built this little Switch Tower for a pal's dad.


















Steve


----------



## steve123

I'm adding leaves and some tiny bits of shrubbery.
(Once the glue dries I'll set it on the patio and let the wind get rid off the excess for me, it's really windy tonight)

























































Thank you for visiting spooky gardens...

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

Very nice! I hope I can get mine to look half as good.


----------



## steve123

Of course you can! This is only my 3rd or 4th base buiild.
It's fun doing this stuff.
The pic below is just the base and paint..It took me just a day or so.









Steve


----------



## steve123

The House really needed a new background..









Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan

Excellent work! I was so plesed to see "Spot" on there as well! I had thought of doing him myself in a different manner. I was going to have his empty collar and rope in the yard, then have him peering out from under the house. (at least his eyes in red, and maybe some orange flickers for his fire!) Very inspiring job! Congrats!


----------



## Tim Nolan

I hope that base set becomes available, really nice work! The Parafrafix set is a must have for sure!


----------



## steve123

Thanks Tim!
Cult will have the base for sale very soon. And light kit has spot's eyes and flame pulse built in!

Go back a few posts and you will see spot.

Steve


----------



## jaws62666

steve123 said:


> Thanks Tim!
> Cult will have the base for sale very soon. And light kit has spot's eyes and flame pulse built in!
> 
> Go back a few posts and you will see spot.
> 
> Steve


Is the light kit with the base?


----------



## Opus Penguin

Tim Nolan said:


> Excellent work! I was so plesed to see "Spot" on there as well! I had thought of doing him myself in a different manner. I was going to have his empty collar and rope in the yard, then have him peering out from under the house. (at least his eyes in red, and maybe some orange flickers for his fire!) Very inspiring job! Congrats!


This is a cool idea. I like that. When Spot roars on the sound board you can see his eyes light up under the house.


----------



## steve123

Jaws, the light kit is a seperate product.
You can get it here:
http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics

Steve


----------



## steve123

Cult and Paul have probably been wondering when I was planning on showing the rest of the PE set installed on the house...lol
Since I'm shipping the house to the otherside of the Planet, I left it off.
But here it is and it looks really cool!.. This Model is a joy to work on.

































Steve


----------



## steve123

Almost done..a little more light leak chasing to do..





Steve


----------



## aljf

What does Spot look like with the light kit?


----------



## steve123

The light kit provides an LED with two fiber optic strands for the eyes and a second LED for the flame pulse. When you here him roar the eyes come on then the flame.

The dragon head I modeled got cut away and I returned to the original version due to space limitations.

You will need to make some basement windows to see him like I did.

Steve


----------



## steve123

This one was bugging me..is there room to park the Munstermobile in front of the House?
I don't have a munster mobile , so I used a stand in:









Steve


----------



## steve123

Steve


----------



## steve123

When TV Shows Collide!









Steve


----------



## wjplenge

Nice work! It looks like Charlie Brown and Snoopy aren't telling Linus where the most sincere pumpkin patch is though.


----------



## steve123

Thanks! I added more realisim to Chuck's costume.

I can hear the trio in the background as I set up these shots..lol










I'll do a tutorial on pumpkin sculpting over at hobby talk's veggie modeling site









Steve


----------



## steve123

Ok, Kids.. According to ODG Studios, the base will be for sale tomorrow (Friday the 8th)
Over at Cult's place.. don't bug Cult 'till tomorrow though.

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

Any idea on cost?


----------



## steve123

49 dollahs...

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin

Wow! Much cheaper then I was expecting. I will be ordering one when I get paid, then work on getting sound and light board.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Still no sign on CultMan. Still watching for it, though I won't be able to get it until next weekend.


----------



## steve123

I'm sorry about that.
I won't post availability info any more.
It's _always_ late and incorrect.

If I see it's posted for sale I'll post a link.

Steve


----------



## rkoenn

Great build and definitely the ODG base and tree and the Paragrafix wall set for this kit. Yours really shows what can be done with it. I hope Steve gets them in stock soon.


----------



## steve123

Thanks! It was a fun build.

I just checked, and they still aren't posted for sale..I have no Idea what the hell is going on over there...

Steve


----------



## steve123

Anyway, Stan's sound and light kit is shipping and selling well.
You can get that at:
http://starling-tech.com/

The house looks fine with just lights and some scratch built trees too.









Steve


----------



## TAY666

steve123 said:


> Thanks! It was a fun build.
> 
> I just checked, and they still aren't posted for sale..I have no Idea what the hell is going on over there...
> 
> Steve


Yeah, not listed yet, though he does have a sneak peak posted from a couple weeks ago.
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25918
Not positive, but I think Steve might be at Toy Fair with Moebius. Which would explain the delay,


----------



## steve123

It will be soon, and I'm sorry about the false alarm.

Steve


----------



## jaws62666

Just put the base on Cult. I just bought mine. Now on to painting and lighting.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Just bought mine!

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Haunted-House-Base-from-ODG-Studios_p_2519.html


----------



## steve123

Thanks!!! Finally....lol

Steve


----------



## steve123

I was looking at pics...

A spooky house should look ..spooky....lol









http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=spooky-house

The lighting needs to be..well, subtle..









Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Love the dim Eerie, Spooky lighting:thumbsup:
Great job on this Guys!:thumbsup:
I wouldn't want it too bright...
Teamed up with that Base and brick wall Wow...This should be Featured
in AFM!!!

Denis


----------



## Dirt

Spooky is good!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## steve123

Thnks guys!

Steve


----------



## steve123

Sound and light kits are selling well! Thanks guys
Stan has them in stock.

Steve


----------

